# Vince's Rocktron Chameleon settings.



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

Ok, I've had a few guys ask for these on here and a few PMs, so I figured I'd let it all hang out and give you guys everything you've asked for 







For the INPUT LEVEL knob, always ALWAYS ALWAYS keep it between zero and about where it would be 8 O'Clock on the knob as shown in the picture above. By increasing your input level, all you're doing is adding noise to the guitar sound. Keep it quiet.


Here's the first one, this is my main rhythm sound:

*Title: LIVE TONE*

Hush is always at -55dB

Main Rhythm Guitar sound (best at high volumes):

*HIGH GAIN:*

Gain: 60
Variac Adjust: 0

*Pre-EQ:*

LF Level: -15
LF Freq: 354Hz
Mid Level: +12
Mid Freq: 1139Hz
Mid Bandwidth: 2.0 Oct

*Post-EQ:* 

Bass Lvl: +5
Bass Freq: 149Hz
Bass BW: .7 Oct

Mid Lvl: -15
Mid Freq: 1189Hz
Mid BW: 1.1 Oct

Treb Lvl: +9
Treb Freq: 8000Hz
Treb BW: 2.0 Oct

Pres Lvl: +2 (+6)
Pres Freq: 8000Hz (8000Hz)
Pres BW: .7 Oct (2.0 Oct)

I usually run this through a compressor, another para EQ, and a small touch of delay to round out the sound (all of these are on the G-Force), but the sound of the Chameleon by itself with this preset is pretty damn good too. For some extra bite, mess with the presence settings a bit. For example, use the parameters I have in parentheses there for more of a modern Pantera-style sound (this will wow the bandmates when you crank it). Make sure to test this setting at levels that make the paint peel, this is a high gain setting, and it sounds better the louder it's cranked.

This was the main sound I used when recording that Seeking 7 demo about a week ago. 

More to follow...


----------



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

This one I never use live, but it's the king of low-volume shred. This is a good preset for lead and rhythm sounds, just play with the mids a little. This sound will give you more of that gritty gain you'd see from a Dual Rectifier or other Mesa amp. Be careful when cranking it up, you may want to back off the bass a little when doing so, especially with the 7 string guitars. This one has little to no effects on the G-Force, so the sound you'll get is exactly the sound I get.

*Title: RECTIFIER*

Hush is always at -55dB

Practice Rhythm Guitar sound (best at low to mid volumes):

*HIGH GAIN:*

Gain: 67
Variac Adjust: 0

*Pre-EQ:*

LF Level: -15
LF Freq: 354Hz
Mid Level: +12
Mid Freq: 1139Hz
Mid Bandwidth: 2.0 Oct

*Post-EQ:* 

Bass Lvl: +4
Bass Freq: 155Hz
Bass BW: .7 Oct

Mid Lvl: -15
Mid Freq: 1189Hz
Mid BW: 1.7 Oct

Treb Lvl: +5
Treb Freq: 8000Hz
Treb BW: 2.0 Oct

Pres Lvl: +9
Pres Freq: 8000Hz
Pres BW: .7 Oct


----------



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

This one is for direct recording. I use two guitar sounds when recording rhythms, this is the heavier of the two:


*Title: STUDIO GAIN*

Hush is always at -55dB

*HIGH GAIN:*

Gain: 60
Variac Adjust: 0

*Pre-EQ:*

LF Level: -15
LF Freq: 354Hz
Mid Level: +12
Mid Freq: 1139Hz
Mid Bandwidth: 2.0 Oct

*Post-EQ:* 

Bass Lvl: +7
Bass Freq: 149Hz
Bass BW: .7 Oct

Mid Lvl: -15
Mid Freq: 1189Hz
Mid BW: .7 Oct
 
Treb Lvl: +9
Treb Freq: 8000Hz
Treb BW: 2.0 Oct

Pres Lvl: +6
Pres Freq: 8000Hz
Pres BW: .7 Oct

*SPEAKER SIM:* 

SPKR SIM: Both
SPKR TYPE: 12
MIC POSITION: -7
REACTANCE: +3

This sound sounds good on it's own, but it works really well if you can run it through another parametric EQ that comes AFTER the speaker sim.

I'll post the info on that parametric EQ as well in a few minutes.


----------



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

This one is also for direct recording. I use two guitar sounds when recording rhythms, this is the fuller, less aggressive of the two:


*Title: STUDIO GAIN 2*

Hush is always at -55dB

*HIGH GAIN:*

Gain: 55
Variac Adjust: 0

*Pre-EQ:*

LF Level: -15
LF Freq: 354Hz
Mid Level: +12
Mid Freq: 1139Hz
Mid Bandwidth: 2.0 Oct

*Post-EQ:* 

Bass Lvl: +8
Bass Freq: 149Hz
Bass BW: .7 Oct

Mid Lvl: -15
Mid Freq: 1189Hz
Mid BW: .4 Oct

Treb Lvl: +9
Treb Freq: 8000Hz
Treb BW: 2.0 Oct

Pres Lvl: +6
Pres Freq: 8000Hz
Pres BW: .7 Oct

*SPEAKER SIM:* 

SPKR SIM: Both
SPKR TYPE: 12
MIC POSITION: -7
REACTANCE: +3

If you notice, the main difference is in the Midrange. Don't think because I constantly use -15, that there's no mids. Quite the contrary. The pre-eq gives a ton of mids, and the post eq on this one is barely even in use for mids, as it's only affecting .4 octaves. The difference between this sound and the one before it may not seem like much, but play them for a bit and you'll see the differences.

This sound sounds good on it's own, but it works really well if you can run it through another parametric EQ that comes AFTER the speaker sim.

I'll post the info on that parametric EQ as well in a few minutes.


----------



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

Finally, the Parametric EQ I use for recording. This EQ goes after the Chameleon and before the mixing board, and it totally makes the direct signal sound like a modern amplifier.

Here's the parameters:

FILTER 1:

FREQ: 167.9 Hz
SLOPE: 6dB/OCT
GAIN: 0.0

FILTER 2:

FREQ: 91.73 Hz
BW: 4.0 OCT
GAIN: 5.4 dB

FILTER 3:

FREQ: 771.8 Hz
BW: 0.63 OCT
GAIN: -9.2 dB

FILTER 4:

FREQ: 4.10 KHz
BW: 4.0 OCT
GAIN: 10.0 dB

PARAMETRIC EQ MIX LEVEL: 100%

Here's a pic of what it looks like graphically:






You guys now have my rhythm guitar sounds from *Screaming into the Abyss*. Of course there was more tweaking with EQs, compression, panning, etc in the mix, but these are the raw guitar sounds I use, and the last two + the parametric EQ are my direct-recording sound you hear on that album.

I also use a modified version of this parametric EQ on my main rhythm guitar sound along with some serious compression to sculpt my live sound (my first post in this thread). That version has considerably less bass, because the power amp and large 4x12 speaker cabinet carry that end of the bargain.

Peace, out!


----------



## Vince (May 10, 2005)

Bump 

I know at least Revsharp777 cares


----------



## Digital Black (May 10, 2005)

I'm gonna try these out tomarrow.
Thanks man.


I got some presets I like that I use a lot; but I'm always open to tweaking.


----------



## Shannon (May 11, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Bump
> 
> I know at least Revsharp777 cares



Hell yeah, I do! Thank you!  

The next time I have a moment, I'll plug these into my Chameleon & I'll post some of mine as well.


----------



## BCrowell (May 11, 2005)

HOLY WAILIN' STRINGS BATMAN!  I MUST continue my search for a nice Chameleon on EBAY! Man, I love the sound of your guitars on that album, and greatly appreciate the massive cahones you must have by posting your settings. 

It's now been printed out and put in my book o' guitar sound recipes!


----------



## jtm45 (May 17, 2005)

After listening to the tracks on your site Vince I think the Chameleon would be a very good choice for me. Your sounds are AWESOME man!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm guessing from reading some of the stuff on this site that the new Chameleon (2000?) isn't the type your using. Are they not worth getting,the 2000 that is?
All of the ones I've seen on ebay in the UK are the 2000 type and I'm not sure if you can change the voltage on the U.S. models(someone said they don't have an earth on U.S gear either!!?). It would be great if you can 'cause I could get an older type Chameleon from the U.S then,probably for a lot less cash too.

Are the effects usable on the Chameleon? I think you're using your G-Force for all of your effects aren't you Vince ?


----------



## Vince (May 17, 2005)

First off, jtm45, thanks for the compliments! It's great to see that guitarists are really latching onto my album. It kinda means that all that hard work actually meant something, which is really great.

As for the Chameleon 2000, to be honest I don't have a solid opinion on it, because I've only played through it a handful of times. It seems like a decent unit, but I'm not sure if it has a similiar tonal quality that the original Chameleon has. The original, black-faced Chameleon like the one I have, or the teal-colored Chameleon Online are both exceptional units. The Chameleon Online is the exact same thing as the original, with just a different look.

Chameleons are always popping up on Ebay pretty cheap, usually under $200 (which kinda pisses me a little off because it listed for $1100 back in '97 when I bought mine). If you have problems finding the Chameleon, you might want to try the Voodu Valve from Rocktron, it's exactly the same thing as the Chameleon, just with a 12ax7 tube in it. IMO, the sound is identical, though. If you want real tube tone from Rocktron, check out the Rocktron Piranha. Even though it was short-lived, it's extremely versatile and closely resembles the tone of a Mesa Rectifier, but with 99 presets to play with.

The effects on the Chameleon are great to use live, but for recording purposes I strongly advise getting an independent processor like the TC G-Force, the TC G-Major, or the Lexicon MPXG2. Those are all great units. For the effects I use on the chameleon, first and foremost the wah is fucking groovy. I love the wah on the chameleon and use it live and on my recordings. You can set the beginning and end frequencies for the wah "sweep" and control it with an expression pedal. All the wah sounds on my album (see "Haven from Silence") were the wah of the chameleon.

As far as the voltage, you got me. I've never gotten the chance to leave the southwest united states playing my music, so I don't know a damn thing about the UK or Europe in general. The power unit/plug to the Chameleon is detachable and I'm sure Rocktron makes one for Europe, otherwise they're killing themselves in sales.

To be honest, even though I love the G-Force processor, I'm considering going back to just the Chameleon for my live shows, reason being there's a half-second delay in preset switching on the G-Force, and some of my newer music (which I guarantee you guys are gonna love) really calls for me to have precise preset changes. The Chameleon's preset changes are immediate. No one in the crowd is gonna tell the differences anyway, and the raw sound of a finely tuned Chameleon through a Mesa power amp with a 7-string guitar is just godly to begin with.


----------



## jtm45 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Vince!
They do sell the Rocktron gear over here but you don't see many used ones for sale (except the 2000). I've seen it new for around £299 too. I think the Pirahna was a lot more cash though.

I was very impressed with the tracks on you site too Vince. I love your guitar sounds and your playing is sweet too! The track with the synth on the beginning was superb too,i think it was the last one of the three on there.

I'll definitely be trying some of settings if I end up getting a Chameleon  .


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2005)

for the price, it'd almost be worth grabbing one of these just to have another set of sounds on tap... The piranha might be cool, too, if it was a more tweakable Recto - I've never been able to get a lead sound I liked out of one of those. 

Ahh, gear... There's just so much of it.


----------



## Vince (May 17, 2005)

Drew, you know me. I'm not a huge fan of the extremely saturated recto sound; I like a little more of that solid-state CUT to my sound. Having said that check out the piranha sometime (find one at a pawn shop), it's a pretty good tube preamp and IMO when played through a Mesa 50/50 or 2:90, the Piranha's gain stage is absolutely identical to a Dual Rec... so much so that i used to run a BBE after the preamp, just to brighten it up a little.

If I had the need for a 2nd preamp and wanted a different sound, my first choice would be the Piranha. Not a TriAxis, not a JMP-1. The Piranha has wonderful tube warmth and some extreme gain abilities.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2005)

See, I on the other hand like round and spongy - some would say muddy.  But that and a 20/20 would probably get me a lot closer to a better Recto... Interesting. And, like I said, for "that" sound as a recording option... How much do they go for?

-D


----------



## Dylan7620 (May 18, 2005)

sweet stuff vince. ive been looking into rack stuff lately because like you im looking for a bit of that solid state cut you talk about. also liked the first pic "1 live tone" looks like I live tone....


----------



## Vince (May 18, 2005)

You know, Drew, "round and spongy" works like mad for leads, and for vintage or blues rhythm sounds, but for hard rock/metal, in my experience, nothing beats a sound that's both heavy and crisp at the same time.

That's why I so covet the solid state preamp/tube poweramp config. The Piranha is usually around $300 (I sold mine for $350 about 3 yrs ago), and there's usually 1 or 2 on Ebay all the time.


----------



## Vince (May 18, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> "1 live tone" looks like I live tone....



Yeah, one drawback to the Chameleon is that it has the same screen and text as a Speak 'n Spell.

Did you notice the name of the preset on the G-Force right below it?


----------



## jtm45 (May 18, 2005)

Hey Vince!

I did a bit of research regarding the UK Voltage issue thing and apparently they supply the same actual units Worldwide. It's just the power supply/adaptor that's different.
There's actually a couple of the original Chameleons for sale on ebay in the U.S. at the moment for very reasonable money at the moment too.

I'm waiting to hear back from the UK distributor about a Euro voltage power supply and then I'll start looking seriously.
The only problem is most of the U.S. sellers don't want to ship outside of the U.S./Canada.
How much do the Chameleons weigh approximately ? (for shipping purposes)

I'm also wondering about a Chameleon 2000 but I'm think Rev said he didn't rate them.

I think 'heavy and crisp' is definitely what I'm after,lol.


----------



## Vince (May 18, 2005)

The Chameleon should only weigh about 4-5 pounds and the power supply should only weigh about 2 (yeah, it's a big-box like thing, roughly about 3 cubic inches), so shipping shouldn't be too much of a problem. Worst case scenario, you could always scour pawn shops or used gear stores, one is usually bound to be found there. Crappy guitar stores usually have tons of old gear, especially rack pieces.

I tell ya, Rocktron should really endorse me for all the good press I give 'em 


As for the Cham 2000, I wouldn't spend the money on it unless you've got the cash to blow. I think it's probably a good unit, but like I said before, I haven't played around with it enough to really know for sure.


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> That's why I so covet the *solid state * preamp/tube poweramp config.



BURN THE HEATHEN!!!!!

Lol, actually, that's the only "hybrid" setup that makes any sense to me - what everyone digs about tube amps is the way their power amps compress and break up, and yet Marshall's AVT's and VS's all brag about their (ahem, single) preamp tube, and how this makes it almost as good as a tube amp. Bull. 

Apparently, there's a model they used to make that comboned a solid state pre with like a 30-watt tube power amp. THAT is a cool idea, and I've talked to a few guys who've owned them, and they're supposed to sound fairly phenominal. 

-D


----------



## Vince (May 21, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't post this before!

Here's the Windows program that allows you to edit presets for the Chameleon/Voodu Valve and run them through MIDI to your rack unit. You can also use this to MIDI Dump a backup of your presets from your Chameleon to your computer. I just backed up my entire 254 presets to one file. Frigging awesome.

This is an .EXE file from Rocktron's website:

Rocktron Chameleon Sysex Editor


----------



## jtm45 (May 21, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but I know very little about midi (except the basic principle!).

How would you go about connecting your Chameleon to your computer ?
Do you need a special (meaning expensive,lol) lead or anything like that ?

Also how easy/difficult is it to program the Chameleon manually ?


----------



## Vince (May 21, 2005)

Your computer has to have a MIDI input/output for it to work. There's a frontpanel for any computer that you can buy for soundblaster cards that has a MIDI i/o, and if you have any recording hardware, sometimes it has a MIDI i/o on it. I've been using the Delta 1010's MIDI in to dump my presets into the computer.

It's actually quite cool. You set the program up to import, then it begins listening. Next you go to MIDI Dump/Load on the rack unit. You can choose to dump one preset or all presets. I chose to dump all presets, and in about 2 minutes, it had dumped all 254 to the computer, which I then saved as 1 file. Funny, the file comes out really small (63 kb), yet it contains everything in the presets.

Also, you asked how easy is it to program the Chameleon manually, well it's pretty easy. If you look in that screenshot of the program in my last post, you'll see a number of tabs. Each one of those is a separate menu in the chameleon, and you can adjust presets, compare to what it originally sounded like, and save very easily.


----------



## eleven59 (May 21, 2005)

MIDI patch-save stuff is fun with amps. I don't even bring my floorboard home anymore (I have a Line6 Flextone II HD at my drummer's house with the rest of our band's gear, and a Line6 Flextone II combo here), I do all my patch choosing and editing through the Line6 Edit software.


----------



## collingtech (Oct 21, 2005)

hi vince i found the tread ;0) thank you for sharing the presets , i just love the way they sound here , (RG1527 EVO7- ROCKTRON CHAM ON LINE-ultrafex 3200- Laney gh100l -4x12)
great playing man keep rocking
colling


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2005)

Stuck.


----------



## collingtech (Oct 22, 2005)

well , here is the deal:

i play for 17 plus years and i had all kind of gear here and about the pre i could post my 2 cents i guess so

rp1 , rp10, legend2, 2120 , ada mp1 etc..THEN rocktron chameleon on-line 

the rocktron blow away the competition, why ?? the answer is : sound like a guitar preamp period, i just loved my 2120 , tons of efx and 12ax7 on pre BUT you can notice a small loss of quality on guitar signal (like an eq or so, eve on full bypass) after grab the chameleon the angel sing so i can speak, terrific quality indeed, thanks for pre post eq too ,not too many preamps had this feature , the fx are ok but im use an addicional fx to compensate ,its about tone the chameleon can emulate all tone i want( you need some extra tweaking of course but you get that) one special note goes to cab sim , leave on dust any digital vamp or pod out there , annnnnd sorry for my english .
thanks in advance 
colling


----------



## collingtech (Oct 26, 2005)

no more settings ??anyone???


----------



## Vince (Oct 26, 2005)

Have you tried manipulating any of these patches to your own liking?


----------



## Scott (Oct 26, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Your computer has to have a MIDI input/output for it to work. There's a frontpanel for any computer that you can buy for soundblaster cards that has a MIDI i/o, and if you have any recording hardware, sometimes it has a MIDI i/o on it. I've been using the Delta 1010's MIDI in to dump my presets into the computer.



Acturally, you don't need midi ins/outs on your computer. There are some cables that have midi->USB . I use an M-audio Uno with my digitech 2120 and it works great.


----------



## collingtech (Oct 27, 2005)

well im finish my law school degree (finaly) so i dont have much time to tweak whit those presets BUT indeed they sound GOOD to me ,i liked the parametric eq settings too ,overall i always put some extra high on pre and post eq ( i think becouse my hear loss ....yeah too many years playing too loud .... ) next week i will take some time to play whit , agaiin thank you for sharing ;0) put some more 

ps. yuk sorry for my shitty english, its not my main language


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 1, 2005)

to the originator of this post, you sir are a god!!! I have been trying forever to find somewhere that has settings for the chameleon! you wouldnt happen to have settings for a basic power metal sound would you? (im looking basically for nightwish meets kamelot with some more bite then them) THANK YOU SOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2005)

goth_fiend said:


> to the originator of this post, you sir are a god!!! I have been trying forever to find somewhere that has settings for the chameleon! you wouldnt happen to have settings for a basic power metal sound would you? (im looking basically for nightwish meets kamelot with some more bite then them) THANK YOU SOO MUCH!!!!



Thanks for the compliments bud!

Now go buy my album... www.vincelupone.com 


Seriously, a lot of those sounds on the first page will give you a good fundamental base for metal sounds. Tweak from there. I have a heavy powermetal influence in my playing, and many of those sounds that I use are perfect for that style of music.

I can't stress enough about getting a stand-alone processor to use in conjunction with the Chameleon. It sounds good on it's own, but it really comes to life when you use it just as a preamp.


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 2, 2005)

I dont have any effects in my signal chain right now excluding my pedalboard (volume pedal, wah, ds-1 used as a booster and whammy) I plan on getting either a g-major or a expression in the next few months (I would like to upgrade my poweramp first, mosvalve mv-962, I want a mesa 20/20)


----------



## collingtech (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah the chameleon has good fx ,chorus is gorgeous period ,...BUT .....i need an harmonizer badly ...im searching for one eventide ( orville) but this thing cost an eye around here , ;0)

mmm, i use one adicional fx (dsp2024p behringer) now turned off( lag between presets too high)


----------



## Vince (Nov 5, 2005)

Eventides cost an arm and a leg everywhere. If you're really into harmony though, nothing beats them.


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 14, 2005)

desertdweller, I have been noodling with the presets you've given us and I must say my favorite is probably the mesa mkII or rectifier settings, they are awesome!

can you explain to me how to manipulate the effects on the chameleon though? I have been messing with them for a while and I can't get anything I like out of it, I have a g-major on the way, but I would like to use some of the chameleons delays and such for now.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 14, 2005)

goth_fiend said:


> can you explain to me how to manipulate the effects on the chameleon though? I have been messing with them for a while and I can't get anything I like out of it, I have a g-major on the way, but I would like to use some of the chameleons delays and such for now.



Altering the effects of the Chameleon is a very easy thing to do. Chameleons (or most Rocktron products) are very user-friendly.
Check out the owner's manual here.
http://rocktron.com/site/support/manuals_discontinued.html


----------



## xfan (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi!

I slowly become familiar with the Chameleon, and from day to day I love it more!  

Especially the high gain settings are great... BUT may I ask if anybody could post his settings for a sparkling CLEAN sound, using chorus or something?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## goth_fiend (Mar 3, 2006)

the only issue Im having at this point now is how to keep the effects off on my preamp, its really a hassle to have to turn it off everytime I fire up the rack...


----------



## tonethack (Apr 26, 2006)

got a nice setup and thought I had nailed my pantera/metal sound I just got an Awesome! deal and scored on a chameleon yesterday and"first impression" thought it had decent onboard sounds  I plugged in your setups and some others in the unit. trying it out now and I am blown away nice work I can't seem to sit my guitar down or quick tweeking.If I knew you could get all them diffrent sounds out of the chameleon I would have bought one a long time ago.  I am glad I stumbled on this site Thanks


----------



## Shannon (May 26, 2006)

I finally got to try some of your presets out, Vince. Good stuff!  

Once I dial my new Chameleon in, I'll post up some presets as well.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I finally got to try some of your presets out, Vince. Good stuff!
> 
> Once I dial my new Chameleon in, I'll post up some presets as well.


if you could tool around for me and try to get a tone similar to kamelot and nevermore's I would be eternally greatful!


----------



## DeathShred1 (May 29, 2006)

I just got a original black face chameleon on ebay. It should be here tommorrow cant wait to try it out. Love the sounds you got Vince.
Oh by the way I bought my chameleon for $165 on ebay


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2006)

That's certainly interesting to have treble and presence frequencies the same. Usually one is ~4k and the other ~6-8k.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 2, 2006)

very cool, I'll be trying these when I buy metalfiend666's chameleon...

...+1 on the power metal sounds please ...
...and as for FX, do you think it's worth me investing in a GMajor or Gsharp or just sticking with the Rocktron ones?

(Great music too man...)


----------



## goth_fiend (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a gmajor in my rack and I have no complaints, its awesome


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 20, 2006)

Vince--tried your settings on my new Chameleon. Damn, those are great!! Also, your post-post-EQ settings really helped out the direct signal on my Digitech 2101, as well. I use the para EQ on my recorder, rather than an fx processor, but it's the same either way. The Chameleon is definitely better for rhythm, but for that crazy saturated, singing tone I love, I have to give the edge to the 2101. I'm lucky to have both.

Dig the clips on your site, as well. I just ordered your album.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 15, 2007)

any new stuff for the chameleon?

metaaal


----------



## Vince (Jan 19, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> any new stuff for the chameleon?
> 
> metaaal



I'll have some new presets for you guys when I release the new album


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 23, 2007)

c'mon Iced Earth tones 

*HINT FUCKING HINT*

(thanks for the others, so mighty fine sounds in there man!)


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks man! I want to buy a Chamaleon, i played one, it's an exellent preamp.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Whoa just came across this after scoring a Chameleon over the weekend. Ill be testing this out tonight for low volume practice sessions.


----------



## turma (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Vince I'm Lello from Naples Italy , sorry for my english [^_^], I need a Halp from you , so I have a thrash metal bend and I'm rytmic guitar, I lake to much your sound guitar , I have a following estruments:
guitar: ESP ltd EX400 with pickups active 81
rocktron chameleon 2000 + midi controller
equalizzator: DBX 131
AMP. valv.: BRUNETTI SILVER 60+60
Cabinet: MESA BOOGIE 4X4
the problem is I'm don't like to mouch my rytmic sound ,I tryd to many times to setting one effect but nothind to do!!! there are to many thiks to setting and i DONT HAVE IDEA WHOT i HAVE TO DO!!! I like a sound like yours woth I'm mast to do? can you halpe me to setting one o more effectes of my chamaeleon 2000? MANY MANY THANKS.

LELLO

Vance I'm Lello egain I like sound rytmic guitar like your song SCREAMING INTO THE ABYSS , can you halpe to have this setting on my rocktron 2000? please and if you can more effected , thanks.

Lello

Hi Vince my favorite rytmic guitar sound is like yours or Sepultura , or PRONG , or anthrax exc...thanks


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 13, 2008)

Vince! Could you be an awesome guy and upload your lead tones from your youtube videos...they sound incredible


----------



## Vince (Dec 4, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> Vince! Could you be an awesome guy and upload your lead tones from your youtube videos...they sound incredible



I haven't changed my lead sound much from my solo album sound back in 2005, so the presets on the first page or so here should do the trick.

The G-Force and the 2:90 in the signal path definitely help too, as does the bluetube pre I put in front of the Chameleon.

Thanks for the compliment too btw


----------



## KBWood (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Vince. I have a Chameleon that I'm trying to hook up into my sound card to mess around recording some basic tracks with the Audacity freeware multitrack software. I was wondering what is the best way to come out and go in. Would it be the Left unbalanced headphone out, and if so do I use a stereo 1/4 out of that to a stereo 1/8 to the line in on sound card? Does that left out accept stereo and mono cables as well? Also, when going into a sound card, does it have to be stereo or mono? Currently I tried the first method with stereo cords and I get sound, but the sound is horrible in my opinion. I have these cords laying around so this is what I could try. I don't have an XLR to 1/8 to try out of one of the balanced outs, so I don't know if that's a better sound or not. I just know there has to be a better sound I can get with the chameleon by itself, since I don't have rack EQ like you. Thanks.


----------



## BMC_War Machine (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys! My name's Matt Thompson and im new here, and i know this thread has cobwebs on it lol, but i just recently went from being an all tube amp guy to building my rack setup  Anyway, i was hoping someone else here might have tried what i can't seem to make my chameleon do....anyone know how to make the HEX work right with the built in wah? I have a channel set up with it and i was wondering if the built in wah has a sweep range, basically, when the heel is down, have that throaty, vocal like tone and with the toe down have the high pitch sound, just like a real wah does. As it is right now, when the heel is down, it doesnt even sound like its on, just normal guitar tone, but when the toe gets pushed down it gets the high pitch. Any suggestions?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Sep 26, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind....just saw this was a necro-thread.


----------

